# What is The Best 140mm fans for Cooling?



## Januka.OC (Mar 7, 2018)

I need Best 140MM Fans for My Casing and for my Corsair H115i Liquid Cooler. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## happita (Mar 7, 2018)

My Cougar V14HB is pretty awesome. Same with my Noctua P14FLX.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 7, 2018)

happita said:


> My Cougar V14HB is pretty awesome. Same with my Noctua P14FLX.



RPM? Price?


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2018)

Come on man, don't make us google this stuff and regurgitate information for you.

also check out the corsair ML 140, the maglev fans are awesome imo. (not owned the noctua tho)


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2018)

infrared said:


> Come on man, don't make us google this stuff and regurgitate information for you.



And  ...I did just that 

http://www.overclockers.com/15-case-fans-tested-ultimate-140-mm-roundup/


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2018)

Corsair ML140 PRO hands down.. They are quiet and move large amounts of air. I own the 120 ML fans and sure they're expensive but well worth it.
This is the 140 spec's
*Speed*  400 - 2,000 RPM  
*Air Flow*  20 - 97 CFM            
*Air Pressure*  0.2 - 3.0 mmH2O            
*Noise *16 - 37 dBA          
*Current*  0.25A


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 7, 2018)

You can research this stuff. There are too many variables such as getting the right in and out airflow balance with airflow fans for case, and static pressure fans and differences.

Compare those figures and noise levels and lifetimes, etc, then balance on what you can afford.  To me this is a personal decision and like/dislike.  You gotta do it yourself.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Compare those figures and noise levels and lifetimes, etc, then balance on what you can afford. To me this is a personal decision and like/dislike. You gotta do it yourself.



Too true, from the review at OCC:



> First of all, there ain’t no free. The faster a fan spins and the more air it moves, the louder it gets. Some fans manage to make their noise less obtrusive. Some fans just plain make more noise. Then there is the price you pay for fans.


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2018)

I kinda agree, although you can balance the airflow fairly easily if you don't mind playing with fan curves until you get it right.

I actually have 4 ML 120's all drawing into my case through 240mm rads and large dust filters, and a single ML140 exhausting with about 20% higher pwm than the 120's to balance the airflow. I have it set up so that there's always a slight positive pressure so dust isn't coming through openings. Works really nicely.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2018)

infrared said:


> I kinda agree, although you can balance the airflow fairly easily if you don't mind playing with fan curves until you get it right.
> 
> I actually have 4 ML 120's all drawing into my case through 240mm rads and large dust filters, and a single ML140 exhausting with about 20% higher pwm than the 120's to balance the airflow. I have it set up so that there's always a slight positive pressure so dust isn't coming through openings. Works really nicely.



I had 3 Thermaltake fans with manual controllers (1 for each) that popped into an ATX I/O slot.  They were the airflow through my 320 Rad. 

To your point, I set the speed at what I thought was a comfortable noise level (a gentle whooshhh) and overclocked accordingly.  Truth be told, it didn't make much difference in OC between noise comfort and noise "annoyment", so the choice was easy.


----------



## infrared (Mar 7, 2018)

I have it so they ramp up to a fixed speed under load when the coolant is >25c (the sound of rpm changing constantly bugs me), still quiet but definitely noticable, and then drop to complete silence when idle.. but tbh it's rarely not under load so a fixed speed would probably suit me fine 



Sasqui said:


> Truth be told, it didn't make much difference in OC between noise comfort and noise "annoyment", so the choice was easy.


yeah, there isn't a massive difference in oc'ing temps when you have large rads  agreed, although the 1080ti does get it a bit warmer when that's doing it's thing.

apologies for edits


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 7, 2018)

Let's start a flame war over fan brands!!...and make no mention of the fact they all come from a handful of OEM you can count on one hand


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2018)

are the posts, titles or crap  like "Best or worse" topic or senseless comparisons banned according to forum rules, aren't they?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 7, 2018)

The fans in my PC are the best ones you can get ......it is known

figure what you need in regards to fan type, i.e. whats important to you CFM, or RPM, db, etc , then pick fro ma reputable company, Phanteks, Scythe, Corsair, Coolermaster, Cougar, NZXT, or any of the other decent makers, but keep in mind, even the best chefs, cook bad food sometimes


----------



## Hockster (Mar 7, 2018)

Another vote for the Corsair ML fans. I won't use anything else now.


----------



## Januka.OC (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks guys.
I do have Corsair ML120PRO 2 Fans but
I know it's good i know all about Corsair fans. All of them are Expansive. 

I thought is there any other brand that good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 8, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I thought is there any other brand that good.


There are many, and some are not as well known.  Also some brands might have one model bad, and user reviews of the others are all great.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2018)

When pushing air through a radiator, static pressure is a priority, look for fans with higher static pressure


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2018)

Painful, OP, check this out, it covers performance and costs, not exhaustive, only 71 fans were tested.........................

https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/6622/tested-71-case-fans-of-140-mm-round-up-big-fans

Thread closed.


----------

